
Boeing's Managerial Revolution Created the 737 Max Disaster - skadamou
https://newrepublic.com/article/154944/boeing-737-max-investigation-indonesia-lion-air-ethiopian-airlines-managerial-revolution?src=longreads
======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21035986](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21035986)

